# My collar addiction continues.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have lusted after this collar for years. 

It did not disappoint me.




























Pictures do not do this thing justice. Sparkles EVERYWHERE. 

Kylie got a much smaller, simpler rainbow but there is no taking pictures of that on her because it vanishes. Both got new tags. With cursing. So I can't share, but make me laugh. 

But mostly man. *THIS COLLAR*.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Snazzy. Who made it? It reminds me of a Paco or Karma with all the jewels.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Snazzy. Who made it? It reminds me of a Paco or Karma with all the jewels.


I have some Karma Collars! In fact her other one was Karma (before they changed hands, though).

This one's Ella's Lead - and while the jewels and nonsense are a bit over the top and not going to help durability wise, the collar itself is a piece of serious work. This collar will outlast ME leather wise, and quite possibly my children. I love it.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess I never looked at the jeweled collar on the EL site, because I was always drooling over the vintage inspired collars.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't even know how I found the rainbow monstrosity but I stumbled across it a couple of years ago, got my boston a different collar and continued to waffle between 'that is crazy over the top' and 'RAINBOWS' until I both hand a smooth coated dog it would work on and had some extra money and snapped. 

But yeah, they've got some incredibly pretty stuff.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And now I've fallen into the vintage inspired and steampunk collars.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd never heard of them, but now that I've looked... OH MY!! I want!! But I think I need to wait until she stops growing 40-50 pounds from now.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> And now I've fallen into the vintage inspired and steampunk collars.


The Goldmund... want... can't afford....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> The Goldmund... want... can't afford....


That's gorgeous. 

I want Clive, for Thud.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> I'd never heard of them, but now that I've looked... OH MY!! I want!! But I think I need to wait until she stops growing 40-50 pounds from now.


Probably a good idea! But man she's going to rock some awesome collars.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love that! I have a collar addiction too and it's bad because all of my dogs are so hairy you can't even see the collars, probably not the best way to be spending my money haha! One day I will have a short haired dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

lauren17 said:


> I love that! I have a collar addiction too and it's bad because all of my dogs are so hairy you can't even see the collars, probably not the best way to be spending my money haha! One day I will have a short haired dog!


Yeaaaah, Kylie has a pretty fancy sparkly collar under there, but you can see exactly none of it. it's a wee bit sad.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

lauren17 said:


> I love that! I have a collar addiction too and it's bad because all of my dogs are so hairy you can't even see the collars, probably not the best way to be spending my money haha! One day I will have a short haired dog!


Ha! You can barely see Leo's pretty DogsArt collar most of the time, but it sure is pretty when you DO see it.


----------



## emmybear (Sep 7, 2015)

That's beautiful! I need to save up and get a pretty, well-made collar for Renegade(probably not a sparkly rainbow one though, enough people probably think he's a girl because of his pink ball). I keep trying to save up for one and then end up spending the money on toys haha. Granted, I'm sure he prefers the toys.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been trying to justify buying a Heritage brand collar for my fluffy dogs but that's a lot of money for something I can't really even show off haha


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I want that collar.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Crown her queen! Lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jen2010 said:


> Crown her queen! Lol!


this is funny, because I can't post the picture here (rules) but Kylie's tag actually says 'princess? no. I'm the (effing) queen'. only, you know, not effing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone elsewhere thought this must mean Molly never gets to roll in poop and dead things. 

LOL, no. ;-) 

Thanks guys. I'm still a little infatuated by this thing.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So pretty!! She looks great in it. 

This is the only reason I'd ever be tempted to get a dog with short hair. It would almost be worth it (not a fan of short hair shedding style). My dogs can't have pretty things.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I would have more money if 'fluffy' stopped me. In Thud it means wider collar. In Kylie it means exactly nothing except no one can see the pretty. ...I am telling myself if I have another fluffy dog I'll be reasonable and use plain, rolled leather, collars. 

But I promise, there will be at least one sparkly thing in the mix because I have issues.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> So pretty!! She looks great in it.
> 
> This is the only reason I'd ever be tempted to get a dog with short hair. It would almost be worth it (not a fan of short hair shedding style). My dogs can't have pretty things.


This exactly. You couldn't even tell that Toby had a collar on. You'd have to go fishing in his ruff to find it. Cameron could have worn sparkly but it just wasn't him. I'm excited to be able to bling up Mesa.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

You guys! Why did you show me these awesome collar shops?!? Now I will not rest until Klara has a proper amount of bling. I already had Paco Collars bookmarked, now I've got even more choices! Good thing I should be getting a bonus soon....


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't want to talk about the amount of money I will probably spend on a nice custom leather collar for my sleek shepherd boy...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am sad I have heavy coated dogs... but I do like the one huge sparkly for Adele she has a great neck for one of these collars.. do you think she would do well with a 2.5" collar... ? either way it will be sparkly.. thanks for shops...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> am sad I have heavy coated dogs... but I do like the one huge sparkly for Adele she has a great neck for one of these collars.. do you think she would do well with a 2.5" collar... ? either way it will be sparkly.. thanks for shops...


 I think it would be fine!. Most shops will 'narrow'/taper at the buckle if that's a concern (I like that, seems more comfortable to me). Molly's collar is 1.75" and tapered to 1" and as much as I sort of expected that to be OMG TOO MUCH on her... it works.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

NorCalFMD said:


> You guys! Why did you show me these awesome collar shops?!? Now I will not rest until Klara has a proper amount of bling. I already had Paco Collars bookmarked, now I've got even more choices! Good thing I should be getting a bonus soon....


I looked at those Paco Collars. They are beautiful but OBSCENELY EXPENSIVE. Oh well... if I ever win the lottery...


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

I had to look this thread up again, to remind me of the names of all the fancy collar companies you all recommended and check out their websites. There went my afternoon! In the end I ordered from https://cacollarco.com, have any of you heard of them? Klara's new bling should be here in about a month, I'm excited.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a friend who loves California Collar Co.


----------

